# der  cube bcr thread :)



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2010)

...alle modelle haben einen fred - nur die bcr`s noch nicht ... 
ich weiss , der rahmen wird nicht mehr hergestellt - leider ..aber es gibt doch einige fahrer hier im forum !! also : schön rein hier , die bilder !!! lg , k.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2010)

...dann fang ich mal an .... cube bcr twilite und cube bcr 601 - custom (selbst) aufgebaut . super bikes mit enduroqualitäten - machen wirklich alle mit ! fahrspass pur !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2010)

..und weiter....


----------



## Master | Torben (3. Juli 2010)

Da hätte ich gleich mal ein paar Fragen an euch BCRler

Da ich für meine Freundin dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zusammenschrauben will und es passend zu meinem Fritzz ein Cube sein soll...

Wieviel wiegt das BCR?
16" Rahmengröße gab es?
Kann einer von euch mit Stereo oder Fritzz Vergleiche ziehen?
Umwerfertyp? Federweg? Dämpfereinbaulänge? Stützendurchmesser?

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

.... gab es als kleinste grösse - wie auf den bildern - in 17 zoll . unsere beiden wiegen 14,5 und 14,2 kg . man kommt also gut überall hoch - und  noch besser runter  vergleich zum frizz hab ich leider nicht , hab noch keinen  gefahren .
federweg bis 150 . fahren beide mit ´ner pike , die bis 140  geht .- stützendurchnmesser 31.6 .- gruss, kati


----------



## Master | Torben (4. Juli 2010)

Super besten Dank 

Das Gesamtgewicht sagt mir leider nicht sooo ganz zu  (mein Fritzz wiegt ohne Leichtbau glatt 15,0kg)
Da hat das Stereo dann doch die Nase vorne.
Eine kurze Partliste wäre klasse


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Da hat das Stereo dann doch die Nase vorne.


na, wenn du ein stereo ein bissl "frizzt" und nicht allzuviel geld reinsteckst hat's auch gleich ueber 14kg.


----------



## Master | Torben (5. Juli 2010)

Das Bike soll ja nicht für mich sein sondern für meine Süße


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

also : twilite : gabel : pike 454,dämpfer : rock shox pearl ,xt kurbel , cmp pedale , xt umwerfer und schaltwerk , magura louise fr bremse ,ritchey vorbau(70er) und rizer , mavic crossline laufradsatz , conti vertical pellen .race face griffe .... fehlt noch was ???? beim 601 muss ich gucken , is´net mein s, das meiner freudnin , das weiss cih die teile net auswendig 
für das gewicht klettert das twilite extrem gut . hab die pike drin - kann sie bis 95 traveln , da geht (fast ) jeder uphill. das 1 kg merkt man eh net ...
ausserdem  kommt man mit dem aufbau bcr wesentlich günstiger . die rahmen sind ja von 2005- die bekommt man - wenn amn glück hat -recht günstig - auf alle fälle günstiger , als einen stereo ---- mich hat das twiliet mit alen teilen nen tausender gekostet . und das isses 100 fach wert !!  lg , kati


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Juli 2010)

alles klar - danke für den Bericht  die Teile klingen doch ordentlich Robust und mit Gewichtspotential... das Twilight kommt definitiv in die Auswahl 

Als ich damals meinen Fritzz Rahmen neu für 399 Euro gekauft hab hätte ich mal lieber noch ein Stereo kaufen sollen :'( die 2009er Modelle die gerade im Ausverkauf sind sagen mir nicht wirklich zu...


----------



## joergenson (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Torben,

will meinen Senf auch noch dazugeben, da ich das BCR sowie das Fritzz kenne (liebe Grüsse an die Kati).
Also, für das BCR benötigst Du einen E-Type Umwerfer (wie Fritzz 2008).
Das Rad, was die Kati fährt, ist ein 16" BCR, obwohl die Kati mit 17" nicht ganz unrecht hat, wenn man die Sitzrohrlänge nachmißt. Apropos Sitzrohr - Kati, ich muß Dich verbessern. Der Durchmesser des Sitzrohr ist 30,8mm wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Die Dämpferlänge ist 190 mm, entspricht der Dämpferlänge im Stereo. Der Federweg ist 150 mm oder reduzierbar auf 140 mm. Das Rahmengewicht in der kleinsten Größe liegt bei knapp über 3kg. Ich hatte das BCR im Gegensatz zur Kati mit einer Revelation (130mm FW) aufgebaut. Außerdem bin ich Mavic Crosstrail mit NN tubeless gefahren. Mit div Syntace-Parts, Avid Juicy7, X0-Schaltwerk und GripShift lag ich komplett bei knapp über 13kg. Mit anderen Laufrädern ist sicherlich noch Potential nach unten.
Fahrtechnisch könnte man das BCR mit dem Stereo (2008) vergleichen. Wenn Deine Freundin unter 170cm bzw. unter 78cm Schrittlänge hat, wird es mit der Schrittfreiheit ein wenig knapp. Eine optimale Gabel zum BCR ist sicherlich die Pike oder eine aktuelle Revelatin mit 140-150mm FW. Dann habt ihr einen guten Allrounder mit viel Bergabpotential, der aber auch fast wippfrei bergauf zu pedalieren ist.
Fazit: sehr gutes Bike!!!
Das Bild entspricht nicht dem letzten Stand!




Hier mein Nachfolger:



nicht mehr ganz aktuell, das Bild.
Jetzt mit RaceFace-Kurbel, Syntace LowRider, FatAlbert, Syncros Pedale, Ergon, NoTubes, Lyrik U-Turn auf SoloAir mit 170mm FW umgebaut = Gesamtgewicht 13,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (13. Juli 2010)

Oha. 
Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht!

Nettes Fritzz  das Gewicht ist aber echt mal ne Ansage... ich frag mich nur wie du das geschafft hast? Was hast du für einen Dämpfer verbaut?

Ich hab auch ein 2008er Fritzz  aber in 18" weil 193cm groß 

Das Rahmengewicht des BCR ist dann doch recht hoch... da werde ich weiterhin nach einem Stereo ausschau halten... sollte mir jedoch mal ein BCR für günstig in die Arme fallen wird das genommen


----------



## joergenson (13. Juli 2010)

Dämpfer im Friitzz = Fox RP23 High Volume - habe den Manitou X4 getauscht. Finde den Fox-Dämpfer angenehmer für tourenlastiges Fahren. Der Rahmen ist ein 16".
Das Rahmengewicht des BCR ist mit dem schwersten Dämpfer angegeben - verbaut wurde der Manitou Swinger 4Way-Coil im 601 - das Twilite kommt mit der Air-Variante. Mit nem Luftdämpfer ohne Piggy-Bag sollte das Rahmengewicht unter 3kg sinken. Hatte den Rahmen zuletzt mit einem Pearl-Dämpfer gefahren. Einstellbares Floodgate bis zum LockOut. Finde ich persönlich angenehmer, als ständig die SPV-Kammer zu kontrollieren. Außerdem war das mit der Dämpferpumpe ne große Fummelei.

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

...noch 2,3 nette bcr bilder und dann viel  glück , dass du was nettes findest - ob frizz oder bcr . schön sind sie beide !!! gruss an joergenson !!!!!!


----------



## Stan_Ef (15. Juli 2010)

In welchem Zeitraum wurden die BCR eigentlich gebaut?

Habe noch keins in freier Wildbahn gesehen...


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

...meine beiden rahmen sind von 2005. hatte zuvor auch noch keins geseh´n , dafür aber dieses  jahr in williingen auf dem bike festival gleich ein paar davon . schade , dass dieser rahmen nicht mehr gebaut wird - ist , soweit ich weiss, fast identisch mit dem fusion freak oder raid... lg , kati


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, so toll ist der Rahmen nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. Juli 2010)

....klar , dass nu wieder so einer ums eck kommt .... rahmenbrüche gab es bisher bei fast jeder bike marke schon mal  .  denkst du , du hättest jetzt was ganz was tolles aufgedeckt .....


----------



## benstone (7. November 2011)

> Naja, so toll ist der Rahmen nun auch wieder nicht.



Hallo Forum,
genau diesen Rahmenbruch hab ich jetzt auch.
Seit nem knappen Jahr ist das Rad meines und
ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Das Ersatzteil ist erschwinglich und schnell gewechselt.
Was mich wundert ist, das ich auf Home- und Flowtrails
und auch mal im Bikepark rumgerockt bin, aber der Bruch
entstand beim dahinrollen auf der Strasse....
Leichte Bremsung hinten und knack.
Bei der Stelle ist´s auch logisch, das der Bruch durch das Bremsmoment
entstanden ist.
Bin gespannt ob das E-teil verstärkt ist...
Waren ja wohl nicht die einzigen zwei Fälle.
Ich werd berichten wenn das Teil da ist.
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2011)

sieht aus wie meiner 
war ein Konstruktionsfehler. mit 200er Scheibe hinten 2x gebrochen. Aktuelle Cubes sind da anders geschweißt.
BTW: hab noch ne untere Schwinge (Kettenstreben) rum liegen, falls die wer braucht

was man alles mit so einem BCR treiben kann seht Ihr hier: http://www.schymik.de/fotodb/categories.php?cat_id=20


----------



## benstone (8. November 2011)

So läuft wieder.
Die Sattelstrebe ist eingebaut und bei
der Gelegenheit gleich die Bremsbeläge getauscht.

Gute Info mit der 200er Scheibe.
Da werd ich was Ändern.
hätte da ne 160er Scheibe rumliegen...

Ich hoffe auf noch viele Tails mit dem Bike.

Gruß Ben


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2011)

nach dem zweiten Bruch (glaub das Foto oben ist sogar von meinem Bike http://nobrakes.de/curiosity/curiosity.htm) hab ich ne verstärke Strebe bekommen...so mit mehr Blech
aber schaut Euch mal das Fritz oder Stereo genau an, dann seht Ihr wie man Bremskräfte richtig einleitet...lessons learned sozusagen


----------



## Viego (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

habe mir vor einigen Wochen bei eBay einen Cube BCR 601 ersteigert, wollte mal wissen, welche Daten ich für den Dämpfer berücksichtigen muss.
Also 200mm EBL weiß ich schonmal, aber wieviel HUB brauche ich?

Danke schonmal!

Beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## Viego (7. Februar 2013)

EBL 190mm und 51 oder 50mm HUB


----------



## AGHF (19. Mai 2013)

*Suche  Ersatz für eine Kettenschwinge für ein Cube BCR Twilite 601. Hat jemand  so eine noch rumliegen bzw. weiss wo man Sie noch bekommt? Gibt es  Schwingen von anderen Modellen die passen würden?*


----------



## besh (26. Juni 2013)

@AGHF mir ist das selbe passiert, hast du ersatz gefunden?


----------



## AGHF (1. Juli 2013)

Servus besh

bei mir gab es einen neuen Rahmen weder bei CUBE noch privat hat sich was ergeben. 

gruß AGHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viego (1. Oktober 2014)

Meiner ist dieses Jahr auch gerissen, war beim Händler und der meinte Cube hat die Ersatzteile nicht mehr auf Lager...


----------



## Viego (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## SMut (9. April 2018)

Ich habe von HappyCola seinen Twilite Rahmen mit gebrochener Kettenstrebe für ein paar Euronen erstanden. Wie ich den Bruch repariere ist mir schon klar, aber wo ich an dem Rahmen den Umwerfer montieren muss (so er denn wieder heile wird) ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Könnte mir da einer vielleicht ein (paar detaillierte) Foto(s) schicken.
Da ich den Rahmen ohnehin komplett abschleife, werde ich an den hier erwähnten (Soll)bruchstellen noch Carbonfaserverstärkungen auflaminieren. Soll ja halten, das Ding und nicht gleich woanders brechen.

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## SMut (28. April 2018)

Wie bereits gesagt, habe ich mir einen Cube BCR Rahmen mit gebochener Kettenstrebe geholt.

So sah das Teil vor dem Abbeizen aus.
Nach dem Entfernen der Farbe und abschmirgeln mit 400er Naßschleifpapier:

Jetzt kam dann das Vorbereiten für das Löten. Ich musste mir irgendwie eine Art Helling bauen, um die Teile gegen Verrutschen zu sichern....

So hatte ich mir das in etwa vorgestellt. Für das hintere Ende habe wurde ein Aluminiumrohr mit M5 Gewindestange und 2 Schrauben verwendet, um den Abstand und die genaue Ausrichtung beim Löten zu gewährleisten - Soll ja hinterher wieder passen...
   
Als Lötmaterial RSI/ALUagent und deren Hitzeschutzpaste verwendet. Leider ist das Aluminium von diesem Cuberahmen sehr magnesiumhaltig und somit sehr grenzwertig zu verlöten. Zudem war es (wie sollte es auch anders sein) an der dünnsten Stelle des konifizierten Rohres gebrochen, Abbrennen der dünnwandigen Teile war durchaus möglich....
Aber ich habe es mit Fluchen hin bekommen. Danach wurden die Lötstellen verschliffen und mit Flüssigmetall verspachtelt und nochmals plan geschliffen.
Da man dem extrem dünnen Rahmenmaterial, insbesondere nach einer Erwärmung ohne Temperbehandlung nicht unbedingt vertrauen schenken kann, habe ich mich entschlossen das Rohr mit Carbonfaser zu verstärken.
Die erste Lage soll die horizontalen Schwingungen unterbinden und die Bruchstelle(n) entlasten. Dafür wurde die erste Lage Rovingband in Längsrichtung gelegt:

Nach einer Wartezeit von knapp 2 Stunden, wenn das Harz sich zwar klebrig anfühlt, aber kein Harz mehr nach dem kurzen Antippen mit dem Finger kleben bleibt, ist der Zeitpunkt für die Spiralwicklung ideal. So habe ich es dann, im Naß in Naß Verfahren, auch gemacht.

Danach musste ich eine Zwangspause einlegen und habe das Harz komplett durchktrocknen lassen müssen. Danach war ein Zwischenschliff mit 120er erforderlich, um eine gute Verbindung für die letzte Schicht, einen Carbongewebeschlauch zu bekommen. Wenn man nicht mehr Naß in Naß arbeitet, ist eine gute Verbindung der beiden Schichten, nötig. Hierfür wurde dann Abreißgewebeband benutzt. Zunächst habe ich eine ordentliche Schicht Harz aufgetragen, den Gewebeschlauf übergeschoben und dann von vorne nach hinten angestrichen und mit einer Teflonrolle angedrückt, erneut Harz auf den Gewebeschlauch aufgetragen und mit dem Heißluftfön erwärmt, um durch die Herabsetzung der Viskosität, eine komplette Durchdringung der Fasern mit Harz zu erreichen. Danach wird dann das Gewebeband mit starkem Zug angewickelt. Überschüssiges Harz dringt durch die Poren des Gewebes und eine gute Verbindung ohne 'trockene' Stellen oder Lufteinschlüsse ist gewährleistet.
 
Nach dem Ablösen der Wicklung sieht das zwar nicht so toll aus, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man nur sehr wenig schleifen muss.
  
Im Anschluss ist dann Ausdauer für ein perfektes Finish gefragt, alle 'deep Spots' also vertieften Punkte sollen für ein Hochglanzfinish entfernt werden. Es werden nur noch ganz dünne Schichten Harz aufgetragen, erst mit 320er, dann mit 400, dann mit 600er, 800er im Kreuzgang naß nachgeschliffen.
Nach dem 800er und einem letzten Auftrag, kommt dann entweder 2k UV Schutzlack darauf oder man poliert.
In meinem Fall wird noch der Rahmen komplett neu lackiert, aber das wird ein neuer Thread...
     
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis erst einmal zufrieden. Ob das Teil hält, was ich mir von den vielen Stunden Arbeit versprochen habe, wird sich zeigen und ich werde darüber berichten.
In der Zwischenzeit Euch allen:
Happy biking!


----------



## SMut (2. Juli 2018)

So, das Cube Twilite BCR Fully ist komplett restauriert. Ich bin bereits Treppen damit hinunter gefahren und habe es an meinen Sohn übergeben. Hoffe, es macht ihm viele Jahre Freude - mit Werkstätten muss er sich jedenfalls nicht herumschlagen, Wartung mache ich.
 
Verbaut habe ich sehr viele neue Teile (war ja nur der Rahmen und das Tretlager, sowie die Kurbelgarnitur) und der Rahmen wurde komplett abgeschliffen, grundiert und neu lackiert. Vorne ist nun eine 180 mm Scheibenbremse drin und hinten eine 160er von Shimano. XT Schaltung und Naben. Beim Dämpfer gab es mit den Buchsen des alten Probleme ( zu groß) darum habe ich bei Huber Buchsen bestellt. An dieser Stelle eine absolute Empfehlung, die Teile sind jeden Cent wert und der Service ist hervorragend. Der Alte Dämpfer hatte ein bisschen Spiel, mit diesen Buchsen ist alles vollkommen spielfrei.
 
Der Neuaufbau des Rahmens mit Verstärkungen aus Carbon hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Die Teile haben mich so um die 400 Euro gekostet, zusammen mit dem Rahmen und Lack würde ich 600 Euro schätzen.
Das Ding fährt sich wirklich super, würde ich wieder machen, einen Klassiker restaurieren.


----------



## jasonsteidl (14. Februar 2022)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...dann fang ich mal an .... cube bcr twilite und cube bcr 601 - custom (selbst) aufgebaut . super bikes mit enduroqualitäten - machen wirklich alle mit ! fahrspass pur !!!


Hallo,
ich habe jetzt genau das selbe Model…
frisch aufgebaut und selber zusammen gebaut…
das einzichste problem ist der vordere umwerfen, und wollte sie fragen ob sie mir helfen oder die Marke/ Model schicken könnt


----------



## SMut (17. Februar 2022)

jasonsteidl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt genau das selbe Model…
> frisch aufgebaut und selber zusammen gebaut…
> das einzichste problem ist der vordere umwerfen, und wollte sie fragen ob sie mir helfen oder die Marke/ Model schicken könnt


Da wurde ein E-Type Umwerfer verbaut. Statt eines Distanzringes wird das Ding zusammen mit dem Innenlager (Kurbel) montiert. Das Modell kommt auf die Gruppe an, die verbaut werden soll. Ist ein ziemlicher Mist, das war keine gute Entwicklung von Shimano, ich kann das Ding nicht leiden. Da sind ja Schrauben dabei, das wird dann irgendwo noch am Rahmen festgezurrt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Das Ding sieht so aus:








						Shimano E-Type Halteblech für FD-M980-E / FD-M780-E
					

Shimano E-Type Halteblech für FD-M980-E – Tretlagermontage des Umwerfers Mit dem Shimano E-Type Halteblech für XTR FD-M980-E und XT FD-M780-E lassen sich Shimano E-Type Umwerfer am Tretlager montieren. Es ist auch mit XT FD-M770-10-E und SLX FD-M670-




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## jasonsteidl (17. Februar 2022)

SMut schrieb:


> Da wurde ein E-Type Umwerfer verbaut. Statt eines Distanzringes wird das Ding zusammen mit dem Innenlager (Kurbel) montiert. Das Modell kommt auf die Gruppe an, die verbaut werden soll. Ist ein ziemlicher Mist, das war keine gute Entwicklung von Shimano, ich kann das Ding nicht leiden. Da sind ja Schrauben dabei, das wird dann irgendwo noch am Rahmen festgezurrt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Das Ding sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen vielen Dank,
Sie haben mit sehr geholfen…
Aber wie läuft das dann mit den drauf bauen,
Kommt da ein spitzieller umwerfen drauf oder was kann ich da drauf setzten….
Und wie gut ist die Schaltung…
Lg


----------



## SMut (17. Februar 2022)

jasonsteidl schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank,
> Sie haben mit sehr geholfen…
> Aber wie läuft das dann mit den drauf bauen,
> Kommt da ein spitzieller umwerfen drauf oder was kann ich da drauf setzten….
> ...


Das ist die Halterung, die als Ersatz für die Befestigung direkt am Rahmen montiert wird. Die E-Type Umwerfer gibt's von billig (Altus) bis High-End (XTR). Ehrlig gesagt ist es bei einem Umwerfer völlig wurscht, welchen Preis dsa Ding hat, schalten tun sie alle (erst einmal) der Unterschied zeigt sich mit der Zeit: billig hat keine gute Lager und eine billige (nicht rostfreie) Feder. Die Guten haben Präzisionslager und eine Feder aus Edelstahl.
Wie gut die Schaltung ist? So gut wie die verbauten Züge und wie gut der Mechaniker Schaltungen einstellen kann 
Es ist einfach so, dass man auch billige Schaltungen perfekt einstellen kann, die genauso gut schalten (oder besser) wie eine schlecht eingestellte High-End Schaltung. Wichtig ist, dass die Komponenten eben zusammenpassen: ein zweifach Umwerfer bei einer 3er Kurbel funktioniert nicht so gut (schleift) und ein dreifach Umwerfer an einer zweifach Kurbel würde schon gehen (wenn man sie genau einstellt), aber es kann sein, dass mal die Kette daneben fällt. Gleiches gilt natürlich für die Schalthebel, zweifach für zweifach und 6,7,8,9,10,11,12 fach entsprechend dem verbauten Ritzelpaket passend zur Schaltung (Schaltkäfiglänge ist beim MTB nicht so ein Thema, beim Rennrad schon).
Merke: es muss keine XT(R) 3x12 Schaltung sein. Deore ist wirklich super, aber auch Tourney, Altus, Acera, Alivio funktionieren gut. Erst mal muss Dir klar sein, für was das Ding eingesetzt werden soll. Der Rahmen ist an der Hinterschwinge eine Fehlkonstruktion, möchte ich hier anmerken, da hier an der falschen Stelle am Gewicht gespart worden ist... Die schwingen brechen immer. Die Frage ist nur wann...

Deore (mein persönlicher Favorit was Preis/Leistung angeht beim MTB), SLX, Deore XT und XTR. Es ist immer eine Frage des Budget: ich habe bisher jede Schaltgruppe von Shimano so eingestellt bekommen, dass derjenige super zufrieden war, dem ich das Ding eingestellt habe. Die Gruppen bei Shimano sind im übrigen auch miteinander kompatibel: Schalthebel XT und Umwerfer SLX mit Schaltung Deore funktioniert erste Sahne.
Wichtig ist bei der Montage jedoch vor allem das saubere Verlegen der Züge. Wenn man da murkst, macht das auch keine vergoldete XTR in limitierter Carbon Sonderedition wett.

Achja: die passenden Umwerfer zu dem Haltergefuzzel sind im Übrigen in dem Link erwähnt.

Im Übrigen: Gern geschehen, es freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte. Leider hat das Rad durch Diebstahl den Besitzer gewechselt. Möge ihm die Schwinge auf einem Singletrail unter'm Ar... zerbröseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

